# Steam



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Bassically I have had Steam for a couple/few years with nearly every Steam game on my account, last October it stopped working, it displayed the error:










So I went to the Steampowered.com forums and asked around and contacted the tech support, went through alot of things with them and they can't seem to assist me further, I also got help from a few forum members but they can't seem to assist me further either as they do not know what is wrong, and they stated its a generic error, meaning it could be anything, just to add tech support managed to log into my account on their computer so im really stuck, now for the things I have tried:

. Created a MSINFO32 report and sent to tech support, they say they find nothing wrong.
.Booted computer in safe mode
.Booted computer in safe mode + networking
.Checked router DMZ appears to be off
.Turned Windows Firewall off, both computer and connection
.Have a combo (firewall,AV,antispy etc PCGUARD) opened ports in the firewall, also turned it off and tried did not work.
.Tried Hijack this and other anti-spy and anti-virus programs such as house call.
.Tried a LSP fix
.Connection is fine works on other games online as well
.Checked ports on router, opened ones needed for Steam but it didn't make a difference open or not

Tried a few other things as well, but it made no difference no idea why it decided to stop working did not change anything on my computer, but just to add I did a scan with dslreports and it came up with certain things closed and UDP is used by Steam?










I just want this fixed its been long enough and I have got nowhere, im not the only one in the world with this problem, their are others but some just magically got it fixed others just gave up and unninstalled. If Valve would just research it that would be a big help, just to identify the source of the problem, but im left guessing and messing with things I don't want to mess with like the network as im not an expert on networking or routers.

So if anyone can help me thanks.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

No one at all can help?


----------



## guidzilla (Mar 24, 2006)

Do you happen to be using a program called Peerguardian? If so it likes to block valve/steam ip's.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Nope, never have had that program ever.


----------



## guidzilla (Mar 24, 2006)

OK gimme a bit of info. Yer PC Specs, Router make/model, active firewall/av/spy software, and what ports did you open.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

3.4 GHZ X2 cpu w/ht
1GB RAM
Nvidia Geforce 6600 256MB

Router = Jetway Router manual = http://www.interspezi.de/treiber/router/jetway/handbuch/orginal/

Active firewall = PC guard all in one, Firewall AV and anti-spy, shut it down before and it made no difference Steam still acted the same.

Steam is allowed on firewall and it was re-learned. I opened the ports of the ones Steam required which was 27000 and some other ports, its on Steampowered.com website.

Anyway I did a netstat with Steam open and in the log it shows www.steampowered.com then beside it on its 'State' it says 'closing' so something is forcing Steam to close its connection, I have no idea what is.


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you have hl2.exe allowed to run under your virus scan?


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

^ My AV doesn't show any allows or not allows if you mean my firewall only Steam is present, as HL2 isn't even installed, I unninstalled everything and put Steam on a while back to see if it would work but it didn't, this is stupid I have the game discs and can't play them because of a crappy program.


----------



## guidzilla (Mar 24, 2006)

Have you run hijackthis? Perhaps if you run that and post the log from it we may be able to identify something that is intruding on steam.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hijack this log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 13:28:32, on 01/04/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\fws.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Dit.exe
C:\WINDOWS\CNYHKey.exe
C:\Program Files\Home Cinema\PowerCinema\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\RPS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\X10\Common\x10nets.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\BILL KINGHORN\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: Pop-Up Blocker BHO - {3C060EA2-E6A9-4E49-A530-D4657B8C449A} - C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\pkR.dll
O2 - BHO: Form Filler BHO - {56071E0D-C61B-11D3-B41C-00E02927A304} - C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\FBHR.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dit] Dit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] mHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ledpointer] CNYHKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Home Cinema\PowerCinema\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCguard] "C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\RPS.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files\Valve\Steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EA Core] C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\EA Downloader\Core.exe -silent
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.steampowered.com
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: DvpApi (dvpapi) - Command Software Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
O23 - Service: Radialpoint Service (FWS) - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\fws.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: SecuROM User Access Service (V7) (UserAccess7) - Sony DADC Austria AG. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe
O23 - Service: X10 Device Network Service (x10nets) - X10 - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\X10\Common\x10nets.exe

BHO as in browser helper object, that is PC guard protection.

Some of this stuff I don't know if I even need it, came pre-installed, PC world  .

But I shouldn't have any virus or spyware, I don't go on any websites that im liable to get spyware.


----------



## guidzilla (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok, i'm still digging around tryin to find some answers for ya... Couple questions, have you tried steam without your router in the loop? When steam quit working, had you upgraded firmware on the router? Annnnnd have you tried deleting the clientregistry.blob file from your main steam folder?


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

In the loop? not upgraded firmware, deleted clientregistry.blob didn't help


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Not sure if this would help but it was in the 'Steam.log' in the Steam folder.

CsComm Session Apr-03-2006 12:11:11.133 [904] ReconnectThread (904) Starting
CsComm Session Apr-03-2006 12:13:05.031 [904] ReconnectThread (904) Told to exit


----------



## guidzilla (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok, just in case, have you tried eliminating your router and connecting straight to yer modem and tried Steam? I'm stillll digging for ideas for you but thought I'd check that just in case.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

What modem do you use to connect? I have a westell modem that also serves as a router along with my linksys router. Man I had one heck of a time opening ports on this configuration but I finally did get them open and will never, ever touch those settings again.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah, i tried taking my cable out of the router and taking the one in the modem out and putting my one in its place, but then I get the error on my screen saying limited or no connectivity, and the internet does not work.


----------



## guidzilla (Mar 24, 2006)

That seems kinda odd... when you got that error had you tried rebooting or "repairing" your internet connection to gain a new ip, etc?

Another thing i'm wondering is if you need to put your modem into "bridged" mode if it has its own built in router. Here is an example of how my setup needs to be with a 2wire modem and linksys router, perhaps it will give you some ideas.

http://www.dslreports.com/faq/10495


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Ok I'll try repairing that, Valve tech support didn't tell me to repair the connection, anyway will this mess any settings up, because their are 2 other computers on the network and I *CAN'T* mess things up.


----------



## guidzilla (Mar 24, 2006)

Nope, a repair simply pulls updated info from the source of its connection to get you an IP, dhcp, etc

Only for your PC, doesn't touch the others.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Nope, when connecting directly it tells me that limited connectivity, so I hit repair about 2 minutes later it tells me repairing could not be done, wasn't successfull.

My modem is a Motorola Surfboard SB4100, this is it:

http://broadband.motorola.com/noflash/sb4100.html

and this is my router, well manual:

http://www.interspezi.de/treiber/router/jetway/handbuch/orginal/


----------



## guidzilla (Mar 24, 2006)

Are you sure you have the ethernet cable running directly from your computer to the modem, nothing else... Cuz thats just odd that you can't get a connection directly to the modem. Only thing I can think of off the top of my head is, in your tcp/ip settings do you have them set to auto, or do you have a manually set IP and such?


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah, and not sure what you mean with the tcp/ip settings, on my local area connection properties it says:

This connection uses the following items:

Client for Microsoft Networks
File and Printer sharing for Microsoft Networks
QoS packet scheduler
Internet protocol (TCP/IP)

They are all ticked and in internet protocol (TCP/IP) it is set as obtain IP address automatically and same for DNS.


----------



## guidzilla (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok try this... 

Connect yer comp directly to the modem, no router
Shut down PC, unplug modem.
Wait a few minutes(5-10), plug in modem, wait for it to establish its connection.
When modem is fully lit, start up computer... if no connection, right click on "local area connection" and hit repair.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

I really don't want to mess around this stuff, isn't there an alternative? I mean even if it did work I couldn't leave it like that. This is ridiculous that I have to go to these measures just to make a crappy program happy.


----------



## guidzilla (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh no doubt, you shouldn't be having these issues, just trying to eliminate scenarios. To be honest if I was you, I would fully uninstall all my firewall/av/spy software, double check that the correct ports are opened via my router and that they are selected for my machines local IP. Especially since you have multiple machines, like I do. In my linksys settings, I set the ports, and enter the last 3 digits of my local IP so that it knows to open them specifically for that machine and not the wrong one.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

^ already opened the ports on the router etc, and unninstalled/re-installed my firewall.

In 7 months I have tried bassically everything, I have had like over 10 different people helping me in depth, but even the network experts gave up, but they helped me more then tech support, I sent tech support the msinfo32 file report and they said:

''I can't find anything in the MSINfo file that's contributing to this. The only way to narrow this down is if you can try taking the router out of the DMZ or connecting directly to your modem. I'm sorry there isn't anything else I can offer.''

DMZ isn't even enabled and never has been.

And why should the network have anything to do with it, it worked fine all the way until last october when it decided to stop working, I never changed anything, I have done safe mode + networking so it kind of rules out software issues. But I really don't know what to do, contact my ISP, but really I doubt its a connection issue, I can play Battlefield 2 fine no lag, or bad gameplay, and I can download fine, everything else works.


----------



## guidzilla (Mar 24, 2006)

Freakin bizarre, i'll give ya that. I'll keep diggin around for ya.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah I know, thanks for helping.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Just too add, when im downloading the download always seems to time out (freeze) no matter where im downloading from, tried 100's of places filefront etc, just wondering if that has anything to do with it.

Also I turned DMZ on and it didn't change anything, same with it off, its as if the router doesn't even function, I can turn anything on or off if I wanted to and nothing would happen to my connection or computer thats what it seems like, port forwarding/triggering and DMZ on/off does nothing, its like the router only acts as the source for each of the computers to connect, other than that I have no idea, im wondering if DMZ is actually on but its just not showing me.


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

some ideas:

have you got AUTOMATIC settings for your TCP/IP? You can check this by navigating to Settings> Control Panel> Network & DialUp connections. Select the LOCAL AREA CONNECTION and doubleclick on the INTERNET PROTOCOL option. Check to see whether your settings selected are "obtain IP address automatically" or whether you set it up manually. If you have the second option checked, you will have a LAN IP address (probably something along the lines of 192.168.0.1 or something similar). These addresses are reserved for LAN. If this is the case, please write all the details down, including DNS servers and any settings offered under the advanced button. Then disconnect the router, connect your pc directly to the modem and set your IP address settings to AUTOMATICALLY obtain IP address. Make sure you connect the correct cables to the relevant sockets. Restart pc. see if Steam works
Through this process we can see whether it's your router that causes the problem, your LAN settings or the modem per se. you can restore your LAN settings by going back to your LAN connection, selectin TCP/IP and typing in all your settings again. make sure you restart the pc

it would be a good idea to search for an updated firmware for your router if there's any on offer out there.

another thought: have you set a range of LAN IPs on your router???


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Well theres a few things there but its hard for me to explain and I might explain it wrong, so im going to update the router firmware, and do you want me to take screenshots of the different things your asking for and send them to your pm, also I found something in that tcp/ip setting, it had UDP TCP boxes for ports they were blank, should I just send the screenshots because I don't want to miss any detail.

Also when updating router what address ''TFTP Server IP Address:'' do you send the file too? do you send it too the routers ip or what?


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

hello S132!

could you please send me some screenshots? Thank you!

the settings you are referring to (TCP/IP Filtering) would have some radio buttons as well as a tick box to enable TCP/IP filtering above the blank boxes. Is the Enable TCP/IP filtering enabled (checked)? I personally haven't got it enabled and I've set all the radio buttons to PERMIT ALL option because the firewall's handling blocking ports.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Alright sent screenshots to your pm box, thanks.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

bump


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow, you guys have tried all my ideas . . . STEAM f'd up big time

Try reformatting if you can, make sure to have all your files and stuff like that put on disc's or something . . .

If all else fails, reformat :up:


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

S132 said:


> Yeah, i tried taking my cable out of the router and taking the one in the modem out and putting my one in its place, but then I get the error on my screen saying limited or no connectivity, and the internet does not work.


This is probably due to the wrong cable. Some modems use a cross-over, like mine. I tried the same thing one time and didn't reliase that the cable was incorrect.

I noticed that you said you had a software firewall and I didn't get to read the rest.

Make sure that ALL firewalls are turned off. This includes Windows XP's one. If you have SP1, then it's hidden from the control panel. It's in the properties of the NIC.
Make sure that your ports are open for the game.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> This is probably due to the wrong cable. Some modems use a cross-over, like mine. I tried the same thing one time and didn't reliase that the cable was incorrect.
> 
> I noticed that you said you had a software firewall and I didn't get to read the rest.
> 
> ...


Ports are open, im using SP2 and firewall is off, yes I have a software firewall but I disabled and unninstalled, Steam still did not work, so I put the firewall back on and let it re-learn. Firewall is off the connection as well, and I enabled ports on my firewall but it did nothing. What do you mean the cable is wrong? my modem is external.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

thats what I meant. When you connected your PC directly to the modem, it could have been the wrong cable.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> thats what I meant. When you connected your PC directly to the modem, it could have been the wrong cable.


Oh, nope, I check my local ip from my computer, and take the connection out of the router and into the modem, besides I need the router.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Just going to bump this with a short update:

Well so far Valve have been no use on helping they don't even have a customer helpline to phone which is very poor for an established company. So for the last month or 2 since I last posted here I have still been trying to get it to work. I was in the CAL league but have been withdrawn since I am unable to connect which ticks me off because I used to be able to play with friends when I could, now I can't play at all.

So lets see I have still been asking for help by officials at Valve, all I get is:

''Type steam://support/?Issues=* in your Start>Run, this will test ports to see what is blocking Steam''

Well what use that was, it only works if you are logged into Steam. This is getting ridiculous I payed well over £100 for the games on the account and I have the actual game cases with the disc and the cd-key, all legit and bought from the store yet I can't play a product I pay for because of a piece of crap program that I don't even want. Is there no legal options with this, I mean im technically being blocked out by a program and im unable to use a product which I purchased. Tech support will not assist me further, so this is surely against the law no? I hope Valve do get sued at some point, there Steam program causes nothing but problems for the consumer and Valve, as every topic on their forum is problems with Steam.

So back to my short update, I tried it on other computers on my router but it gives the same error. I'll make sure people know that my account does work as I have used it on a friends computer.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

S132 said:


> Also when updating router what address ''TFTP Server IP Address:'' do you send the file too? do you send it too the routers ip or what?


If you are talking about firmware or IOS if it's CISCO, then the destination is the router IP address, the source is the computer, though you will need a TFTP server program.

OK. Lets start fresh, just to make sure what you can and cannot do.

For testing purposes, eliminate the router and connect your PC to the modem directly. You may have to get a crossover cable if you are using a straight through cable and it says on your PC "Network Unplugged". Before anything make sure you have internet connection and also do a ping to www.google.com in command prompt. If you can do all this on the modem, with all firewalls off (including Windows one if you have XP) run steam and you what you need to do. If it all works then we know the router is the problem and we can go from that.

Any questions let me know.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Well first off what your suggesting is what im trying to avoid, because I don't want to mess any settings up.

I did a scan with www.dslreports.com/scan and it came up the following:

Your Results for this scan
Conclusion: Alert - We did get at least some information from scanning your IP. Please review the information below, especially any OPEN TCP PORTS listed, to ensure that the state of your public setup matches your intentions.

TCP default	CLOSED	We received a response packet that no service is available.

TCP 139	FILTERED	No response packet was received.

TCP 445	FILTERED	No response packet was received.

UDP ALL	CLOSED	We received a response packet that no service is available.

So if im right in saying that Steam uses UDP and TCP to connect. All UDP is closed I have no idea why but how do I open UDP and TCP, bassically everything?


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Dammit does anyone have a clue on this? I mean I have posted on so many tech forums about this but its unsolveable.


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

S132,

You must be very frustrated by now. Reading about your situation, I would be too.

Here's the thing though: if you want to fix this, you have to troubleshoot it all the way.

Although it may appear as if 'nothing changed' on your side, that isn't enough to diagnose or isolate a cause.

So, try taking your router out of the equation as has been suggested. Unless your second step after that is to drop kick your router into oncoming traffic, you're not going to mess it up and it's trivial to reconnect it.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

The thing is it says UDP everything is blocked, even though I port forwarded it. How do I drop the router into traffic, side effects?


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

Hehe..the dropkick thing was a jest. Please don't throw your router around anywhere .

UDP is used by most every online game, including Steam games. My suggestion was to remove your router (temporarily) and connect your PC directly to your cable modem.

Firewalls can be finicky. I know first hand I had a heckuva time with Blackice Defender (a software firewall) because even though I uninstalled it, it still blocked some traffic. I tracked this down after several frustrating days with my ISP to find out why EverQuest was lagging badly.

So, try connecting your PC directly to your cable modem. You state UDP is blocked and this is surely an indicator of your issue.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you are not willing to do what I have asked you to do, then don't bother asking for help.

There is a problem, but you have to go into the most basic of solutions.

Anything that has to do with blocked ports will be a firewall (software or hardware) or your ISP has blocked it. I doubt the latter is true so really we need to see if the router is the cause. If not you have a software firewall that is causing it.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

I thought you mean't something like drop the router into traffic as in whats being blocked etc.

Look, I don't want to really remove the router because I have a feeling something will mess up, then I get in crap. So the reason I know UDP is blocked, look at the very first post theres a screen there. But the point is that, why would it work back in October and I could play fine but one day it just stopped working? why would it be the router I mean what is going on. Something else squidboy, after you removed a software firewall why was it still blocking? and how did you stop it from doing that? because I removed my software firewall before and still couldn't get into Steam, so maybe it was still blocking?


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

S132 said:


> I thought you mean't something like drop the router into traffic as in whats being blocked etc.
> 
> Look, I don't want to really remove the router because I have a feeling something will mess up, then I get in crap. So the reason I know UDP is blocked, look at the very first post theres a screen there. But the point is that, why would it work back in October and I could play fine but one day it just stopped working? why would it be the router I mean what is going on. Something else squidboy, after you removed a software firewall why was it still blocking? and how did you stop it from doing that? because I removed my software firewall before and still couldn't get into Steam, so maybe it was still blocking?


My (failed) joke was that you not dropkick your router into oncoming *car* traffic. If you feel removing your router and replacing it will mess things up, don't do it. But it will impact how accurately we can troubleshoot this.

It was many years ago I had a problem with BlackIce. Even though it was uninstalled, it still blocked. We found this out by having my ISP's tech on the phone and doing continuous pings to my PC as I booted up, a similar process as shown in your screenshot. I don't recall exactly how I fixed it. It was either a reinstall of Windows or a manual process of deleting files/registy entries -- probably the latter.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

S132 said:


> I thought you mean't something like drop the router into traffic as in whats being blocked etc.
> 
> Look, I don't want to really remove the router because I have a feeling something will mess up, then I get in crap. So the reason I know UDP is blocked, look at the very first post theres a screen there. But the point is that, why would it work back in October and I could play fine but one day it just stopped working? why would it be the router I mean what is going on. Something else squidboy, after you removed a software firewall why was it still blocking? and how did you stop it from doing that? because I removed my software firewall before and still couldn't get into Steam, so maybe it was still blocking?


It's possible that your previous firewall is still lurking around. I have Sygate Firewall (now defunct) and I stopped it from opening up on startup thinking that it would not run. But it did and as soon as I got updates for games / ie / firefox i couldn't connect. Reason? Sygate requires authorization for any software going out, even when they get updated.

Really it's simple. The router does not even need to be turned off. All you need to do is switch the cord from the modem to the router and place it into a PC. If you are able to connect to Steam, then you know that it's or is not (if you can't) the router and you can plug it back in.

If you are unwilling to do this then I/we cannot help further.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong but you can install Steam, Valve or whatever it is called on more than one computer but it can only be used on one computer at a time with your account,is that right? Is your account being used elsewhere? Also if found cheating an account can be blocked, right? Has your account been screwed over by someone else?


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Pugmug, no I haven't cheated on it and never have. My account works fine as I can use it at a friends house but just not computers on my network ||NOTE:that all the computers on my network use the same firewall combo ''PCGUARD''||

Now is there anyway I can remove the PCGUARD completely because if I remove it, it still has a chance of blocking stuff yeah? and is there a way to remove it without formatting or re-installing Windows.

Also my friend and I compared our network settings and they are exactly the same, however could it have a issue with the Ethernet Card, I updated it but in the advanced settings I have the following displayed:

Adaptive Interrupt
Connection Type
Flow Control
Network Address
Receive Buffers
Transmit Buffers

All of these have Values which are changeable when you click on them, I personally do not know anything about what these do, so if any of you have an idea that these might be the cause please say and I'll give you the current values if needed.

''The router does not even need to be turned off. All you need to do is switch the cord from the modem to the router and place it into a PC.''

What do you mean? Just to say my computer is in another room from the router, the modem is external and the router is beside the modem surfboard. The modem has a metal type cable going into the back which leads into the wall, which gives the internet. The other cable is the power cable and the last cable is the one that leads into the back of the router to power the router?


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Well I read your entire thread and it seems you want help but are unwilling to follow advice given to you. What would you have people here do for you? Screw the router as that is nothing to reconnect. If you can't connect your one computer direct to the modem then save what you want to backup,format and reinstall everything as in o/s, games,programs or whatever other crap you want on your computer while the other home computers are up and running using the reconnected router. Leave off the programs you think are screwing up your game connection and see if it works then put them back one at a time if you want until one program screws you up or everything works. If screwed at least you know which program did it. What is so hard about doing this if your games are so important to you? ps. keep messing around with port opening and you are going to leave all the computers on your home network easy to attack. Then where are you going to be with the other people using the same network? All this over a game,lol !


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

pugmug said:


> Well I read your entire thread and it seems you want help but are unwilling to follow advice given to you. What would you have people here do for you? Screw the router as that is nothing to reconnect. If you can't connect your one computer direct to the modem then save what you want to backup,format and reinstall everything as in o/s, games,programs or whatever other crap you want on your computer while the other home computers are up and running using the reconnected router. Leave off the programs you think are screwing up your game connection and see if it works then put them back one at a time if you want until one program screws you up or everything works. If screwed at least you know which program did it. What is so hard about doing this if your games are so important to you? ps. keep messing around with port opening and you are going to leave all the computers on your home network easy to attack. Then where are you going to be with the other people using the same network? All this over a game,lol !


First off, I don't have the Windows disc, PCWORLD didn't include it for some reason, but the Windows licence is on the back of the computer with serial, so I can't format.

Second, not following what people say? what am I not following?

Third its not a game its a software program, that I cannot connect too. Now its obvious that you cannot tell me what the problem is thats the point in troubleshooting. But first you tell me to mess with the router by disconnecting it and put the cable direct into my computer which im supposed to drag through to another room, but then you say if I mess with it things can get messed?


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Per your post #54 of this thread. First off ask PCWorld where your xp disk is or borrow or buy just the disk to format and reinstall as you already have your code key. Second you are not following advice given in post #11,14,23,41,44,47 and 53 of this thread so you make it hard on yourself. Third I know it is a program to act as a server for game play. If you don't want to move the cable, all though why I dont know, then move your computer to the modem. If you keep changing all these settings and opening ports and all that crap you will leave yourself wide open to attack. Do you understand?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

More than likely that he has a System Restore CD, not the microsoft disk.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Same thing Tidus, as the restore disk has the o/s,drivers if needed and usually a bunch of other unnecessary crap if it's an OEM disk where a retail disk only has the o/s needed. Either will work but I know you do not need to be told this.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I know that. It was more for him than you 

btw, PCWORLD is like a Bestbuy


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Yes, I know also who it was posted for and Tidus,have a great day.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

S132 said:


> Now is there anyway I can remove the PCGUARD completely because if I remove it, it still has a chance of blocking stuff yeah? and is there a way to remove it without formatting or re-installing Windows.


it will be unlikely that it will still be there. Some of the stories here sometimes happen by flukes.



S132 said:


> Also my friend and I compared our network settings and they are exactly the same, however could it have a issue with the Ethernet Card, I updated it but in the advanced settings I have the following displayed:
> 
> Adaptive Interrupt
> Connection Type
> ...


 If you don't know what it is, don't touch it. Those are for advanced networkers and really doesn't serve the average home user any purpose.



S132 said:


> ''The router does not even need to be turned off. All you need to do is switch the cord from the modem to the router and place it into a PC.''
> 
> What do you mean? Just to say my computer is in another room from the router, the modem is external and the router is beside the modem surfboard. The modem has a metal type cable going into the back which leads into the wall, which gives the internet. The other cable is the power cable and the last cable is the one that leads into the back of the router to power the router?


Well if it is then it will prove a little tougher if the computer is not near the modem.

You really need to make sure you have uninstalled/disabled ANY and EVERYTHING that is related to firewall protection, including the WIndows Firewall (if you are on Windows XP SP1 or higher)


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes I know, PCWORLD didn't include anything actually and they don't give the disc, so even if I reformat sure I can get the graphics driver from the website, but what about other drivers needed?

''You really need to make sure you have uninstalled/disabled ANY and EVERYTHING that is related to firewall protection, including the WIndows Firewall (if you are on Windows XP SP1 or higher) ''

Wouldn't doing that leave me open to attack?

Also which cable is it that I have to use to direct connect without router?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

"Wouldn't doing that leave me open to attack?"

In theory yes. But once you put up the firewalls again, they will be blocked (depending on your firewall and router)

And the cable thats from the modem to the router is the one you need. The end in the router needs to go into the computer.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> "Wouldn't doing that leave me open to attack?"
> 
> In theory yes. But once you put up the firewalls again, they will be blocked (depending on your firewall and router)
> 
> And the cable thats from the modem to the router is the one you need. The end in the router needs to go into the computer.


Well I'll have a awfull job dragging my computer thru to the other room and disconnecting all the plugs through there (which are in a mess).

I'd reformat if I knew Steam would def work after that, but there is no full proof solution which sucks.

Oh yeah meant to say that I did a connection test with one of my ISP's tests, and it came back that ''loopback'' failed.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well... i guess if it's less than 185m you can get a cord... but that may look messy


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

if you don't have a restore disk or WinXP disk then there's probably a restore PARTITION ON YOUR HARD DRIVE. (Seen that with various laptops) you need to make a restore disk from there and use it.

As I said before, it's either the firewall or the router. You are unwilling to do something with the router in case it messes things up. No risk no gain. As I'd mentioned before, you can ALWAYS GO TO THE ROUTER SETTINGS and WRITE DOWN ALL SETTINGS for each page. That will give you the security that you can actually replace the values you change if it doesn't work. PEN and PAPER then...

glad you are moving the pc to the main modem! That's a start


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

S132 said:


> Oh yeah meant to say that I did a connection test with one of my ISP's tests, and it came back that ''loopback'' failed.


possibly due to a firewall.


----------



## Richardcj (Nov 18, 2003)

alternative to see if its a hardware issue is to drag your computer case to your friends house. Ask nicely if you can use his components to connect to the internet (in terms of cables, mouse, keyboard, monitor).

Note: this is how troubleshooting works

Ideally this would solve the issue if it's a problem with your software or not (assuming ports forwarded). If your computer works over there then it's not a problem with anything you have installed. If it doesn't work over there... you get the point hopefully.

also you might want to see if your friend can bring their case over to your house. If there computer can't connect to steam (with ports forwarded)... then there is a problem with your router and/or ISP

Note that these tests do not exclude each other. This is to isolate the problem (if there is only one that is). It is possible that you could have problem in both areas.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

"Ideally this would solve the issue if it's a problem with your software or not (assuming ports forwarded). If your computer works over there then it's not a problem with anything you have installed. If it doesn't work over there... you get the point hopefully."

Hence why I have asked him a few times to remove the router out of the equation because that is the most likely suspect hardware wise.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> "Ideally this would solve the issue if it's a problem with your software or not (assuming ports forwarded). If your computer works over there then it's not a problem with anything you have installed. If it doesn't work over there... you get the point hopefully."
> 
> Hence why I have asked him a few times to remove the router out of the equation because that is the most likely suspect hardware wise.


Why bother telling me to remove the router out of the equation, its not going to happen period. It's too awkward and im not f'ing things up, so if thats the only way then it looks like im screwed, im not messing around with settings that work fine for a con like Valve's Steam, they don't even have a tech support line. So since you keep going on and on about me taking the router out of the equation (which isn't going to happen) then it looks like this topic should be deleted, yes im not going to remove the router, yes I know it only affects me and not you, its my loss yes I know, but im not messing around with settings and taking plugs out moving things around making a mess. I know one thing and that is that Valve are a bunch of f'ing muppets, crappy coded program like Steam, while well over 90% of peoples problems with Valves software is with Steam, but they are too ignorant to realize that. Yes I know I can't do anything, but at least I have learned a lesson, not to ever buy Valve products again, and tell friends that they are cons. Oh yah thanks for the help.


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

> then it looks like this topic should be deleted


Probably a good idea. Maybe about couple million people play steam games without issue. The rest have mostly worked through what issues they had. The point being, the problem likely isn't on their end. They're not perfect for sure. I've had some issues with Steam games too.

But perhaps Steam isn't for you. There's no need to troll these boards about it -- it's not really fair.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Wow! Take it easy S132. It is not our fault nor Steams if you are so incompendent that you can't disconnect one cable from you router comming from your modem and plug it into your one computer having these problems. I takes all of 10 seconds to do after you move your computer to the modem and 10 seconds to reconnect the home network after you test your connection,with zero settings changed on anything to do with your computer or your home network. What is your problem, other than you don't know jack about computers or networks.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

pugmug said:


> Wow! Take it easy S132. It is not our fault nor Steams if you are so incompendent that you can't disconnect one cable from you router comming from your modem and plug it into your one computer having these problems. I takes all of 10 seconds to do after you move your computer to the modem and 10 seconds to reconnect the home network after you test your connection,with zero settings changed on anything to do with your computer or your home network. What is your problem, other than you don't know jack about computers or networks.


What is your problem, other than you don't know jack about ENGLISH.

I already said that I can't and im not going to do that end of story.

Steam is not for me? haha funny that because if I bought all the software, games etc then I don't even want Steam anyway, I can't play my own bought products because of a crappy coded program.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

I like you S132, you are funny! Have fun playing your Steam games, lmao!


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Lol, what a ******* you are. I already stated if I have to do that then im not going to, therefore I could care less, all I need to do is avoid that company in the future. It's not like I care, its just that I spent money for nothing, but I can still play on it at a friends house, I'll probly sell the account somewhere down the line. Even when I had the account working I never even played the games, well I did play and complete HL2, that was the sole purpose on me getting it working again so I can play HL2 again. But I can just buy it on XBOX or something. So your not mocking me, as I can just sell it or throw out the discs, buy some more stuff etc, im not broke therefore your statement is pointless, so take your 12 year old *** outta here.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

I so enjoy our post between each other, you really are lot's of fun !


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

S132, Steam has worked brilliantly for thousands of people.... don't generalise simply because you refuse to take a simple risk. I appreciate that you're pissed off and would actually like to play what you paid so much money for, but, at the end of the day, you are the only one who's messing it up for you...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

S132 said:


> Why bother telling me to remove the router out of the equation, its not going to happen period. It's too awkward and im not f'ing things up


I understand that if it's awkard, but, as an network administrator, I think I know what will f up or not.



S132 said:


> so if thats the only way then it looks like im screwed


Yes you are.



S132 said:


> So since you keep going on and on about me taking the router out of the equation (which isn't going to happen) then it looks like this topic should be deleted.


Just say the word and I will get this closed.



S132 said:


> I know one thing and that is that Valve are a bunch of f'ing muppets, crappy coded program like Steam, while well over 90% of peoples problems with Valves software is with Steam, but they are too ignorant to realize that. Yes I know I can't do anything, but at least I have learned a lesson, not to ever buy Valve products again, and tell friends that they are cons. Oh yah thanks for the help.


I think you are not in a position to blame Steam since you are reluctant to do some troubleshooting. That's your progative. I'm not judging you.

On a final note:



Pugmug said:


> What is your problem, other than you don't know jack about computers or networks.





S132 said:


> Lol, what a ******* you are. .... <snip> so take your 12 year old *** outta here.


Your attitude has been far from good. TSG doesn't take name calling or rude posts lightly. Same to you Pugmug. Even though his posts were more ruder (IMO) you instigated it with a bad remark/rhetorical question.

In fact I will go ahead and get this closed, since you cleary don't want help and there has been some bad blood here already.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Tidus, first a fact then a question for you. Fact ,it matters not if this thread stays open or is closed. Question, are you the owner,admin,mod or just a dis member with X amount of post here? If just a dis member you seem to be making some bold post as of late. Like your last post in this thread or post #62 of this thread. http://forums.techguy.org/games/479154-why-does-my-half-life-5.html


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You should see all the other thread that has been closed because of 'my posts'. In fact I only state the rules, and then promptly get them closed for whatever reason they need to be closed for. My post count is irrelvent, I just only help the mods/admin to keep order and to keep threads with usless posts, just like the one you linked there. The user coolguy posted about 10 posts within a 3 minute timeframe (i may be exaggerating but you get the point), something that TSG try to refrain from flooding of posts, especially in two different threads that wasn't his own.

If the admin / mods doesn't want help, then they will tell me. I have made valid calls and also asked the admins on this site on questionable stuff.

As for your fact: it does matter. I'm just trying to stop the the rude remarks down to a minimum by stopping it.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

I sure am glad you didn't go to the same schools I went to or there would have been a big time can of woopass opened on you by the other kids. lol.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Trust me, I've been there. And I held up on my own. Especially when one of the *popular* kids try it on me. In any rate, I will still hold up to the rules regardless.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

They fought one on one in your schools for that reason? Wow, you were lucky! lol


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I guess they thought he could handle me.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

lmao !


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, it helped me when I worked for Target security 

anyways, I guess this thread is done and dusted.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't know what the problem is here and I don't have time to try and figure it all out.

You guys chill out!

I'm closing this thread. 

S132, if you decide you want to follow the directions that you are given to resolve this issue and want this thread re-opened, pm me or one of the other mods and we will re-open it.


----------

